# Urgent-Golden Ret. Baby-Goldie-in Bryant Shelter in Ark.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She doesn't look like a Golden to me, but she DOES look gorgeous and very sweet  Poor baby- I am sure somebody will fall for her!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I do hope this baby finds a nice home & is out of that shelter soon. So sad


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Karen, I sent this to a few people. Hopefully it will have a good outcome.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Donna

Oh I hope it does. Thanks. Hope all is well


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Doreens said:


> Hi Donna
> 
> Oh I hope it does. Thanks. Hope all is well


My resources are usually pretty good Sandra. Most of the time they do come through, so here is hoping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brinkleysmom and Doreen..*

Brinkleysmom and Doreen:

Thanks for helping Goldie.

I have not yet heard back from James of Gulf South Goldens, he was checking to see if one of his applicants was interested in Goldie.

Better to have a back-up plan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There are two Pups, one in Ark. and one in TN.*

I* made a mistake.. 

I am so sorry. I have two Gold. Ret. Pups posted on here Goldie in Arkansas Shelter and Blondie in TN Shelter.

The pup that James of Gulf South Goldens might be able to help is the one in Arkansas. The TN Pup, has no rescue!! Help!!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone email the rescues on this list. I can't right now!

Tennessee Rescue Organizations on the WWW I'm not sure who is non-kill. Please check.

Canine Purebred Rescue Referral
Knoxville Adoptable Pets
Freedom Farm Animal Sanctuary--Robertson Co.
Happy Tales--Franklin, TN
Responsible Animal Owners of Tennessee--Memphis, TN


_*Golden Retriever *_
Pauline Stevens (Oak Ridge) [email protected] 
Pat Vogl (Oak Ridge) 865-435-1129 
Babbi Dilbeck (Oak Ridge) [email protected],


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Any news on this girl yet? That picture of her is just heartbreaking? Donna have you heard anything on either yet?


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Bumping 

Urgent


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No News..*

I haven't heard anything at all!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh has anyone heard anymore yet ??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doreen..*

Doreen:

I was out of town for a week.

Never heard anything about this baby as to whether she was saved or not.


----------

